# Glad it didn't rain on us



## sprucegum (Mar 24, 2016)

Here is what the mill site looked like this morning. Better than mud I guess.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2016)

It was 65 deg or so and raining down here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeow! Don't the snow clouds know it is Spring? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 24, 2016)

Both east and west ends of South Dakota got 6 or so inches of snow some freezing rain , but the central part where I am at got about a quarter inch of rain . On vacation starting Easter Sunday and hope to get to the mill for a couple of logs at least .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

For crying out loud Dave it's March the 25th . Folks down here are already starting to get their pools cleaned and chem'd in preparation for a nice long hot wonderfully hot summer. Bring it on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 25, 2016)

Milled all day wearing some good old Johnson wool clothes and went through 4 pair of dry gloves. One of those days with a raw cold wind. Then walk into a warm house and down a shot (or 2) on a hungry belly and your face looks like feels like it is on fire. Sleep comes easy after some food.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2016)

Rained hard here all afternoon yesterday. Flooding everywhere. I had a little water in my basement but not bad, just weeping in from 1 wall, not a sewer backup. I have check valves installed after the last backup.


----------



## justallan (Mar 25, 2016)

YUCK!!! I'm sure glad I do this for sport and don't have to rely on it right now.
I've done it and I don't miss it, you can surely have my share.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 25, 2016)

@sprucegum My bride and I have been to the Johnson woolen mills store and have the jackets yet great experience . Sure would enjoy a Vermont visit again it is a fantastic place to tromp around in


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 25, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @sprucegum My bride and I have been to the Johnson woolen mills store and have the jackets yet great experience . Sure would enjoy a Vermont visit again it is a fantastic place to tromp around in


Two young guys helping me wearing jeans and jackets were cold and miserable all day, wool can get pretty wet and still keep you warm and dry. We wimped out today. Got some freezing rain last night and everything is covered with ice, so we piled up some timbers, moved a couple piles of boards, and rolled a few logs on the deck for Monday the quit for the day. This weekend is supposed to be warm and sunny so it may look better by Monday. Got about twenty five 18' & 16' big logs for timbers left to saw the a bunch of nice fat 10's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Milled all day wearing some good old Johnson wool clothes and went through 4 pair of dry gloves. One of those days with a raw cold wind. Then walk into a warm house and down a shot (or 2) on a hungry belly and your face looks like feels like it is on fire. Sleep comes easy after some food.



Just don't slam the door when you come in and wake me up from my nap in the easy chair. There should be another bottle of single malt somewhere for ya and Oh! Throw another log on the fire nice and quiet like ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------

